# French Aires Stenay for a Rally?



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

Whilst we were staying at Stenay aires on our return journey we heard from the tourist info lady that collected the money that a group of Dutch MH were coming for a rally and so parking might have to be altered for some of those that were sited i.e better parked  

Anyway it crossed my mind that perhaps it might be a good idea for MHF member to rally/informal meet there one day. I assume we would just need to get intouch with the tourist info office to book. At 6€ a night with electricity, showers x2 and toiletsx2 and water. Plus at the capitaines area there are washing machines and dumping facilities.

Town is a short walk away, Intermarche on the outskirts, also Lidl's.


----------



## wendick (Dec 16, 2005)

Good idea Rita im all for that.

Wendy&Dick


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Great idea Rita and I fully agree about Stenay, .. if we are anywhere close we would definately attend..


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Yep, a great aire.

We had a puncture there last year and the little garage across the road came across and removed the wheel, took it across the road, fixed the puncture, brought it back and put it back on, all for the pricely sum of €10.
Got over the border into Germany and it was flat again. Memories :roll: 

Seriously though, it would make a good location for a meet.

pete.


----------

